# ملفات pdf هام جدا في الطرق



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

اتمني ان يفيدوكوم
اتمني الدعاء من اخواني
Highway Engineering.PDF​


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

ps === hu


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

فين الردود يا شباب


----------



## totomoh62 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الجيد برك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## eng-mrad (23 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mostafa anwar (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيدمحمدين (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## king4everm (28 يناير 2010)

أخ محمد الله يجزيك ألف خير ويغفر لك ولوالديك وينور دربك فعلا أنا كنت بحجة هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابومحمدالاسطى (28 يناير 2010)

تسلم ياحبيب


----------



## اسلام عاطف (28 يناير 2010)

الف شكر بس فين كلمة المرور


----------



## ابومحمدالاسطى (28 يناير 2010)

plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz pss


----------



## ابومحمدالاسطى (28 يناير 2010)

hu
thanks


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

جزيت كل الخير


----------



## عمر علي 86 (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 يناير 2010)

ارجو تاكيد كلمة المرور وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندسه جوجو ساسا (14 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت الباسورد مش فعال عندى ارجو التوضيح ميرسى على مجهودك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (14 فبراير 2010)

الباس ورد hu بس كده


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مفتاح عبدالله (14 فبراير 2010)

أريد ورقات بحثية حول two _stage concrete


----------



## حيدرحسن (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الدبس (14 فبراير 2010)

بدنا جلمة السر يا زلمهعشان الملف يفتح.............................والله يعطيك الف عافيه وقد ما مشت الجاجه حافيه


----------



## ibrahiem (14 فبراير 2010)

الملفات محتاجة كلمة السر الرجاء تمرير كلمة السر


----------



## eng.aneen (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ محمد


----------



## أبو العز عادل (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eccnw (16 فبراير 2010)

جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## فيرجينيا (1 مارس 2010)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ASHIK (2 مارس 2010)

thank you
thankx alot 
jazak allah khairan


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medhat ismail (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشششششششكور


----------



## محمد مصلح ابو سمك (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا العمل الجيد برك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## رماح بدر (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريان الموسى (24 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 مارس 2010)

مشكككووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed zein (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابوماجد_100 (24 مارس 2010)

شكراً اخي العزيز (احب الناس الى الله انفعهم للناس ) بارك الله في مالك وأهلك وذريتك


----------



## انس طعمة (24 مارس 2010)

الله يجذيك الخير على الملفات المفيدين كتير وشكراً


----------



## صقر مأرب (24 مارس 2010)

تشكر على المواضيع المضافه من قبلك


----------



## obaida111 (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس وين الملف


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 مارس 2010)

اين كلمة السر


----------



## أبو العز عادل (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## othman.eng (6 أبريل 2010)

pass word


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك*​


----------



## salahleica (8 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر*​


----------



## eng_khalid11 (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م . الاء حرب (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الملفات ... ولكن نحتاج كلمة السر ... للإطلاع عليها


----------



## خيري الامين (10 أبريل 2010)

*طلب*

اريد كلمة السر مشكككككككككككككورااا:56:


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*




*​


----------



## ماجد عامل (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد وارجو من الله لك التوفيق


----------



## ahmed elyamany (27 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## حارث البدراني (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## laiouni (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و في جميع الساهرين على هدا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس على مجهودك 

وبالنيابة عن المهندس محمد للاعضاء الذين لم يعرفوا الباس وورد 

فهو ( hu )


----------



## دودوالشقى (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

الف شكر
ولكن اين الرقم السرى


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

شكراعرفت الرقم السرى من الاخ م/ سمو الامير


----------



## م قاسم محمد (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## elazazy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزااااااااكم الله خيرا*


----------



## hosh123 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن المستفدين من موضوعك


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الساحق الاول (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر*​


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الباس ورد hu


----------



## الساحق الاول (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر*​


----------



## الساحق الاول (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على اجابتك طلبي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## فارس حسن (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الملفات المرفقه


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اين الباسورد
شكرا


----------



## odwan (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kebir (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااا


----------



## engadnankamil (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## engadnankamil (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## حائل نت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مششششششششششششكوووووووووووووور


----------



## engineer ghaly (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المساح الحائر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريمEL bass word in corect pleas give us the corect bas word (thanks fore you)


----------



## محمد ربيع عطية (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanynet (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الملفات القيمه لكن اخى اين كلمة السر


----------



## محمود البدري (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فييييييييييييييييييين الكود ياشباااااااااااااااب


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (14 نوفمبر 2010)

hu


----------



## Saber Noori (14 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يباركك


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اريد اسالك عن اسباب تشقق الاسفلت معد مرور مدة علما ان طبقة الاساس المساعد مستقرة


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ألا يوجد مثل هذه الكتب باللغة العربية 
لأنني ضعيف في اللغات الاجنبية​


----------



## عبدةو (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (15 نوفمبر 2010)

وبك أخي الكريم


----------



## اشرف شيخون (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الملفات ما بتفتح ومشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## القمر الهندسي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي على هذه الملفات الجميله


----------



## حسام احمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كلمة السر لاتعمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nabeelamin (7 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز
البرنامج لا يقبل كلمة السر التي ارسلتها او انني لم اعرفها 
ps===hu هل هي


----------



## alfaki (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا ملك


----------



## محمود غندور (8 يناير 2011)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك*​


----------



## zoheir782000 (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز واصل


----------



## zoheir782000 (8 يناير 2011)

بورك فيك يا أستاذ


----------



## alhmamsy (8 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر مع انى جربت كلمة السر*​


----------



## فارس جلال الدين (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك و الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## mohamedazab (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sattar-eng (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخ محمد


----------



## samirantre (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zeus eng (29 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس بطل (29 يناير 2011)

الرقم السري لا يعمل


----------



## رضا المرسى على (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدة شيخون (2 فبراير 2011)

نشكركم يا هندسة


----------



## صقر الهندسة (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك لكن كلمة السر لا تعمل ومازلت بحاجة الى كلمة سر


----------



## صقر الهندسة (2 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك كلمة السر هي hu فقط


----------



## ولاء الياسري (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
جاري التحميل 
اخوك في الله مهندس علاء سليم الفرقة الربعه مدني


----------



## المهندس علاء سليم (10 مارس 2011)

الملفات تطلب باسورد
اين كلمة المرور من فضلك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled.5 (13 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندسةطرق (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم:الملفات لم تفتح عندي احتاج كلمه السر


----------



## مهندسةطرق (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني في الملتقى:ارجو منكم بعض المعلومات عن تثبيت تربة الاساس للطريق باستخدام المضافات والتي هي النورة المطفئه او النورة السريعه و السمنت وغبار فرن السمنت وغبار فرن النوره ..انني بحاجه ماسه لهذه المعلومات والتي تشمل نسبة المضاف و ووقت الانضاج و درجه حرارة الانضاج و زمن الترطيب..لانني طالبة ماجستير وبحثي حول تقليل الروطان في الطرق و ذلك باضافة مضافات للتربه..الرجاء افيدوني لانني بحاجه ماسه الى مثل هذه المعلومات.. ولكم جزيل الشكر... قال الله تعالى:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .و من يعمل مثقال ذره خيرا يرى..


----------



## ميلكانا (14 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلااااا


----------



## ramey114 (14 مارس 2011)

*جامد جدا*



محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> اتمني ان يفيدوكوم
> اتمني الدعاء من اخواني


شكرا جدا


----------



## رزاق المهندس (15 مارس 2011)

*الى الاخ محمد عبد المنعم شا*



محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> اتمني ان يفيدوكوم
> اتمني الدعاء من اخواني


اخ العزيز نزلت فايلات الpdf الخاصة منك وفهرت نافذة تحتاج الى password.


----------



## ياقوت على (4 مايو 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 مايو 2011)

شكرالك اخي الكريم


----------



## كوردستان (4 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (13 مايو 2011)

تسلم ياريس


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الكشفى (14 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## halim2009 (14 مايو 2011)

merci biann mon frere


----------



## halim2009 (14 مايو 2011)

انا طبوغرافي ابحث عن حلول ممكنة لتفادي الأخطاء في الميدان


----------



## كوردستان (14 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (18 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## حسن98765 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهودكم جعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك ولو تكرمكت عند ى كلم سؤال هل من طريقه للتحويل من ملفاتpdf الى الاوتوكاد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن98765 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهودكم جعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك ولو تكرمكتم عند ى لكم سؤال هل من طريقه للتحويل ملفاتpdf الى الاوتوكاد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نضال هديب (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## زكريا الجبوري (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## حسن البدري احمد (22 مايو 2011)

لو سمحتم عايز الباسوورد بتاعة ملفات الbdfالخاصة بالطرق


----------



## صبرستان (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## yaser alhelal (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوور أخي الكريم 
لكن الملف بيطلب كلمة سر


----------



## عماد الحلفي (28 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ثعيلي (28 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

محمد الله يجزيك ألف خير ويغفر لك ولوالديك وينور دربك​


----------



## م/رزق عبد العظيم (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TALEEB (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
ياحبيبي ياحبيبي
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
[/color]


----------



## احمد كيوسي (21 سبتمبر 2011)

thanx for these programs but there is no password


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## top.surveyor (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## youssryali (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## سيف الكبيسي 2 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو ماجد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراًجزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## mu_eng2001 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## yahla2008 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

thnx man


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*ps === hu*​


----------



## عادل الخفاجي (24 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## s7goba (2 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غسان الفهد (3 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم محمد


----------



## kaleedfor (7 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## MOHAMMEDNAAMANI (7 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا لاءخينا محمد وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما ومعرفة وحقق لك كل امنياتك وارجوا الاجابة حول كلمة السر هل هي ps===hu ؟*
*كونها لم تفتح*


----------



## moaiad abu eed (8 يناير 2012)

يا ريت تبعت كلمة السر ومشكور


----------



## اسد مصعب (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا لاحلى مهندسين


----------



## MOHAMEDMASRY (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (12 يناير 2012)

الله يوفقك لصالح الاعمال على هذا العمل


----------



## المستودع (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور بس كلمة السر لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي العمار (13 يناير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سعد بسيونى (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور يا مهندس


----------



## tbuly (2 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mdsayed (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## رابح سليم (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## MuthanaMS (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور
بغرض الافادة

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## محمد انسان (12 فبراير 2012)

thank u


----------



## northing (12 فبراير 2012)

اريد برنامج Geocalc وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asoma ovely (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohy789 (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا" جزيلا" علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير بس فين الباسوورد


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (29 مارس 2012)

*جرب كلمة السر hu.فقط.*


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (29 مارس 2012)

*عراقي و افتخر وعاشق للسعودية*


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 مارس 2012)

يسلموااااااااا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مصطفي فوزي أبورية (29 مارس 2012)

*الله ينور*


----------



## zerfaoui sofiane (29 مارس 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (30 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## engineer ghaly (30 مارس 2012)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك اخى .. الكريم*


----------



## MuthanaMS (26 أبريل 2012)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## abuhicham (26 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## احمد بن شحنه (26 أبريل 2012)

تسلم اخي الحبيب


----------



## mohammad noradin (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذا موضوع


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الاله2 (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا اخي المهندس على الجهود التي بذلتها من اجل جميع المهندسين العرب


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رسول الغربي100 (26 مايو 2012)

كلمة السر ماجاي تفتح؟


----------



## سيروان محمود (27 مايو 2012)

thank you...... shukran


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## bird2010 (30 مايو 2012)

أخي الفاضل كلمة السر لا تعمل 
أرجو الإفادة​


----------



## كمال المجالي (31 مايو 2012)

_*كل الشكر والمحبه . *_:77:​


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (1 يونيو 2012)

بالتوفيق يا شباب وشكرا لدعواتكم الكريمه


----------



## صفاء طالب (2 يونيو 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووور اخى*


----------



## tamer mohamed ali (5 يونيو 2012)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
s


----------



## حبيب أمبيو صالح كو (6 يونيو 2012)

تسلم


----------



## شيروان البروشكي (27 يوليو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوالزود (6 أغسطس 2012)

*تسلم يا ذهب !!ِ*


----------



## خالد هندسة المواد (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## timo0 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اريد صورة بروفايل كامل المعلومات وكتابة معنى كل معلومه فى الروفايل


----------



## kanan (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك ألف خير ويغفر لك ولوالديك وينور دربك


----------



## احمدعليوة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسه


----------



## rasheedothman (17 سبتمبر 2012)

تشكر يا باش


----------



## حارث البدراني (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خييييير


----------



## سهر عبد الله (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بحط الباسوورد مش بيفتح معايا ايه العمل ؟


----------



## DEHABMED (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك​


----------



## Algmati (18 سبتمبر 2012)

awesome!


----------



## مهندس حقوقي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ياشباب محتاج الرقم السري للملفات


----------



## احمد الياسين (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## masarra salah (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## esam33 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووور ياأخي


----------



## seeker (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيدمحمدين (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيدمحمدين (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر
هل هناك باس ورد


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اين الباسوورد


----------



## معمر السمومي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمر السمومي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تشكر جاري التحميل


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## rawa79 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ماهى كلمة سر رجاء ولكم الشكر والموفقية


----------



## mozart_free2000 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

فين كلمة السر


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## diaa_500 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود ... الملف الأول أكثر من رااااااائع
وشكرا


----------



## adam omer 1984 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم ياحبيبى على هذا العمل الرائع 
ولكن هناك بعض الملفات لاتفتح الا بوجود رقم سرى 
ارجو ان تكتبه لنا 
ولك جزيل الشكرر


----------



## حاتم محمد سليم (23 أكتوبر 2012)

sdfdhk,l;//ljhyo['


----------



## medo_zon (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فين الباسورد


----------



## خالد بالحاج (30 يناير 2013)

يسلموا ايديك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ragelalmra (31 يناير 2013)

يجزيك ألف خير ويغفر لك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176127.html


----------



## هدايت الوندي (1 فبراير 2013)

وفقك الله .. شكرا لك


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deaadeaa (1 فبراير 2013)

الرقم السري غير شغال


----------



## احمد الحسيبي (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس مساحه 2011 (4 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخى على الافاده:56::56::56::56::55:


----------



## hassan.algabry (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim amasha (26 مارس 2013)

​​شكراً لك وجزاك الله كل خير 
مهندس / عبدالرحيم عماشة ​


----------



## CE.AMF (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mh.hamdi (15 أبريل 2013)

nice one thx


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 
لكن الملفات لا تعمل تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
برجاء وضع كلمة السر 
​:73:


----------



## mohamed ahmed adel (19 أبريل 2013)

الباسورد بتاع الملفات مش موجود


----------



## medhat mahdy (20 أبريل 2013)

الف الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

تسلم على الملفات القيمه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فايز زيدان فايز (22 مايو 2013)

انا حملت الملفات ولكن للاسف مطلوب كلمة مرور حتي اتمكن من قراءتها !! اتمني معرفة كلمة المرور من فضلكم


----------



## طاهر ملحم (24 مايو 2013)

الملفان الثاني والثالث يحتاجان الى كلمة السر 
الرجار وضع كلمة السر لنتمكن من فتح الملفان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر ملحم (24 مايو 2013)

مشكور يا سمو الامير على p w


----------



## Ali al khazragi (29 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ابن الديوانية (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (1 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووووووووور مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## سليم البريهي (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور جهودكم تستاهلو كل خير


----------



## bird2010 (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (12 يونيو 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## وسام المشايخي (14 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع ​
​


----------



## حسن احمد (18 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## sayed.algohary (14 أغسطس 2013)

الباسورد؟


----------



## هورامان (19 أغسطس 2013)

شکرا


----------



## عامر مداني (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shadi t (24 أغسطس 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## حسام بوشكش (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا . ياريت لو فى كتاب عن مواصفات تصميم الدوارات


----------



## حارث البدراني (24 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر​


----------



## newbarcelonar (2 نوفمبر 2013)

لم افهم كلمة السر اخي


----------



## Abdu Arrazzag (3 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز الله ينور دربك ويوفقك هذه المعلومات انا محتاج لها من اجل بحث التخرج بس المشكلة انا محمية بكلمة مرور ..
يا ليت اخي العزيز تذكر كلمة المرور وتكمل جميلك .. الله يعطيك العافية ..


----------



## MOHAMMED GAMAL EL (12 يناير 2014)

لو سمحت يا باشا الرقم السري للملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-musaab (13 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Al Mohager (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ربيع بن صالح (21 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ايش كلمه السر ps===hu بيحكي غير صحيحه


----------



## alkhatari (21 يناير 2014)

كلمة السر من فضلك


----------



## sur_es84 (23 يناير 2014)

هندسة فين الباس وورد
انا بجرب ps===hu مفيش فيدة عملت copy past بردك مفيش فيدة ممكن تحط الباس وورد مباشر يإما تشيله وإيه فائدة الكتب طالما بتحط باس وورد مكنتش تحطها احسن.
ارجو ان تفهمنى وما تزعلش 
وبارك الله فيك
وشكرا.........................................


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وتقبل مروري


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل محمد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامر ابراهيم تامر (5 فبراير 2014)

*شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

:75:


محمد عبد المنعم شا قال:


> اتمني ان يفيدوكوماتمني الدعاء من اخوانيHighway Engineering.PDF​


----------



## zxzx_0007 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مالودا (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## nizar zd (7 فبراير 2014)

*هام للطرق معلومات أولية*

هام للطرق معلومات أولية


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميره (29 مارس 2014)

:34:متشكر جدا وجظالك الله على علمك هذا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amir mhd (30 مارس 2014)

الاخ محمد عبدالمنعم مشكور جدا علي الملفات وارجو من الله ان يجعلها في
ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## yahyaalkawri (24 يونيو 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## مارد الفانوس (28 يونيو 2014)

الله يجزاك خير .. كنت فعلا محتاج لهالملفات


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سامى عياد (13 أغسطس 2014)

*الأعمال الترابية فى الطرق*

*س : ما هى أنواع المواد المستخدمة فى أعمال الردم ؟*
ج : جميع أنواع التربة عدا A-6 و A-7 .

*س : هل يمكن إستخدام الرمال **A-3** فى مواد الردميات ؟ وكيف ؟*
ج : نعم بواسطة عمل plating لها . وعمل دمك لها باستخدام معدات تعمل إهتزازات عالية وكثيرة .

*س : ما هو الـ **plating ** ؟ وما هى المواد التى تستخدم فيه ؟*
ج : الـ plating هو عمل حصر ( confining ) لجوانب الرمل A3 من الإنهيار وحمايته من التآكل والنحر . والمواد المستخدمه فى الـ plating هى :A 1-a - A 1-b - A 2-4 .

س : هل يمكن إستعمال المواد A-6 و A-7 وهى الـطين النقى pure clay فى الردميات ؟ ولماذا ؟
ج : تستبعد التربة الطينية فى مواد الردميات أى لا يفضل إستخدامها .
حيث أنها على الرغـم من دمكـها جيدا فإنه بمجـرد وصول الماء إليها فإنها تتمـدد بسرعة وبمجرد تبخر الماء منها فإنها تنكمش وتتقلص ويحدث بذلك إنهيار للسطح وما فوقه . 
أما إذا لم تتوفر تربة غير التربة الطينية فإنها تستخدم فى هذه الحالة وتدمك جيدا بالهراسات حوافر الغنم sheeps foot roller والتى يكون وزنها من 2 طن إلى 20 طن وهذه الهراسات تدمك التربة الطينية من أسفل إلى أعلى .

س : أيهما أفضل فى الإستخدام كمواد إنشاء ؟ رمال الوادى أم رمال الـ wind-blown ولماذا ؟
ج : تفضل رمال الوادى كمواد إنشاء عن رمال الـ wind-blown .
وذلك لأن رمال الوادى خالية من الطين clay والمواد العضوية الأخرى وأيضا تفى بالمتطلبات الخاصة بمعامل النعومة fineness modulus .

*س : ما هى نسبة رمال النفود **dune- sand ** إلى الرمال الطبيعية **natural sand ** للتقليل من ظاهرة* *التخدد ؟*
ج : نسبة رمال النفود يجب ألا تزيد عن 50 % من نسبة الرمال الطبيعية .
كما أن نسبة الرمال الطبيعية يجب ألا تزيد عن 15 % من نسبة المواد التى تمر من منخل NO. 4
وبالتالى فإن نسبة رمال النفود يجب ألا تزيد عن 7.5 % من نسبة المواد التى تمر من منخل NO.4 

*س : هل يمكن إستخدام الصخور فى الردميات ؟ تكلم بالتفصيل ؟*
ج : نعم يمكن إستخدام الصخور فى الردميات إذا كان عمق الردم كبير ( مثلا 20 م ) حتى لا يحدث هبوط .
* ويتم رص الصخور الكبيرة ومعها الصخور الصغيرة فى طبقات ويتم الرش بالماء وعمل الدمك .
* ويكون أقصى حجم للقطع الصخرية المستخدمة 3/2 إرتفاع الطبقة .
* ويجب ألا يزيد سمك الطبقة عن 1 م .
ويتحدد سمك الطبقة بناء على أوزان المعدات وعدد الإهتزازات التى تعملها كالآتى :


عدد الإهتزازات vibrating
سمك الطبقة Layer thickness
2300 - 2900
2900 - 3600
3600 - 4300
4300 - 5000
40 cm
60 cm
80 cm
100 cm



* يتم عمل الردم الصخرى حتى إرتفاع 2 م على الأقل من الـ T.O.E . و يتم عمل مناطق تجريبية . 
* ويجب أن يستمر الهراس فى الدمك حتى يكون الهبوط الناتج من الدمك أقل من 1 % من سمك الطبقة .
* أقل عدد مشاوير للهراسات 5 مشاوير .
* = min 5 القطر الذى يسمح بمرور60 % من المواد = معامل التجانس .
" " " " 10 % " "


----------



## انس الشوره (14 أغسطس 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية بس بدو كلمة السر


----------



## mohodjeri80 (14 أغسطس 2014)

ماهي كلمة السر


----------



## حمدي الخولي (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yes2peace (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي


----------



## hocinecsh (17 نوفمبر 2014)

merciiii


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## salamaabdelfatah1 (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا ياباشا مفيش عربي


----------



## salamaabdelfatah1 (17 يناير 2015)

الباس ورد hu بس كده


----------



## سعيد فدان (17 يناير 2015)

مشكور بس كملة السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## adel104 (19 يناير 2015)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## عبدالله زيونة (21 فبراير 2015)

اين كلمة السر


----------



## abasnof1 (21 فبراير 2015)

الله يعطيك العافية بس كلمة السر


----------



## Loay Soufan (22 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ^_^


----------



## eng.alkohlany (25 فبراير 2015)

الباس ورد لو سمحتوا


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أحمد التركى 1 (2 مارس 2015)

ارجوا وضع كلمة السر


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (26 مارس 2015)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (26 مارس 2015)

انت واضع لها كلمة سر ...


----------



## Saif Elsayer (4 يونيو 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور والله علي كل شئ


----------



## محمد زكي محمد بهاء (5 يونيو 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك​


----------



## محمد زكي محمد بهاء (5 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (5 يونيو 2015)

شكررررا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yaman-ya (25 نوفمبر 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## yaman-ya (25 نوفمبر 2015)

يسلمو هالديات


----------



## Mohamed laith (9 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكووووور وتسلم على المجهود


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## sesco (21 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن الباسورد


----------



## alsadaf2007 (24 ديسمبر 2015)

سلام علكيم 
ممكن كلمة السر للملفات وجزاكم اللهخير


----------



## alsadaf2007 (24 ديسمبر 2015)

سلام علكيم 
ممكن كلمة السر للملفات وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Mohamed laith (2 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفاتح سعيد (20 فبراير 2016)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (6 مارس 2016)

يعني جاب لنا شغل ومسكره ببسورد وتبغى نعلق ونشكرك انت مريض نفساني والا وش نضامك بالضبط


----------



## heguehm (22 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## mhmdslmon (17 مارس 2017)

*السودان الخرطوم - الخرطوم بحري الدروشاب*

*والله عمل في غاية الاهمية وبارك الله فيك وعليك وحفظك لوالديك 
عندي طلب بسيط لو يجد عندكم الاهمية عليه وهو اريد اي حاجة عن التحليل باستخدام المصفوفات وأكون شاكر لكم جدا وربنا يعظم الاجر لنا جميعا*​


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتاج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر​


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا احي على هذه الملفات 
لكن الملفات تحتا ج الي كلمة سر 
ارجوا وضع كلمة السر​


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (27 فبراير 2018)

بارك الله فيك يا ياشمهندس


----------



## حمدي الخولي (4 مارس 2018)

مشكوووور


----------



## واثق الخطوه (27 يونيو 2018)

Thank you


----------

